# Best Wyeast For A English Special Bitter



## SJW (5/11/08)

I want to try a Wyeast for my EB's as they have been less than impresive. I have not done many English Bitters but I suspect that the yeast is whats letting me down. All the recipes appear to be straight forward, ie Ale, crystal and maybe roast for colour and maybe some flaked maize, but I have only ever used Nottingham and windsor yeast.
So what the best Wyeast to get thats a good attenuator and floculator? Thames Valley?

Steve


----------



## Aaron (5/11/08)

My favourite is 1318 London III. Nice combination of some esters, good attenuation and flocculation. It just gives great but not over the top flavours in my opinion. I use it for all of my British and American Ales.


----------



## newguy (5/11/08)

I'll second 1318 London III. I also just tried White Labs WLP005 British Ale and I love it. According to a wyeast-white labs cross reference I found here, it's the same as the wyeast 1187 Ringwood strain. I can't vouch for 1187, as I've never used it, but if it is the same as WLP005, it's worth a try too.


----------



## jimi (5/11/08)

I've pledged my heart to 1968 but theres still quite a few yeast strains I haven't tried that would suit this style. I have used 1318 before and it was nice also. Both these yeasts tend to finish a little sweet which tends to work well with balancing and giving a bit of further character to a bitter.


----------



## Wardhog (5/11/08)

Happy to hear all the love for 1318, currently fermenting a Christmas ESB with it, and loving the hydrometer samples so far. This is the first liquid yeast I've used, I've grown apart from S-04.


----------



## reviled (5/11/08)

havnt fermented with it yet, but the starter I made with 1469, West Yorkshire Ale smells divine! A nice toffeeish smell!

I did a bitter with 1968 and wasnt that impressed, but it was 3rd gen...


----------



## Hutch (5/11/08)

Aaron said:


> My favourite is 1318 London III. Nice combination of some esters, good attenuation and flocculation. It just gives great but not over the top flavours in my opinion. I use it for all of my British and American Ales.


+1.

A while back I did a split batch Special bitter, one half getting the Windsor, and the other half 1318, and the difference was immense. Much cleaner character from the 1318, though still a lot of good esters to let you know it's there. FWIW, it scored a 1st place in the Special Bitter category at VicBrew.

I reckon the yeast is a VERY big part of making a top English Ale. Also, You might want to experiment with a mix of UK hops, such as challenger, first gold, Northdown, Progress, etc. I was underwhelmed with single-hop brews with Goldings, and noticed how much they improved with a mix of the above.
That's my 2c.


----------



## drsmurto (5/11/08)

1187 is great for getting a big whack of esters that are found in cask ales in the old dart. I love the stuff!

1968 produces a very malty beer but doesnt have the esters i crave.

1469 combines the best of these 2 IMO. Its also a great floccer like the above 2 so ticks all the boxes for me.

I have some 1275 to try and will be looking at 1318 next.

1028 is ok but i find it a touch boring unless ramped up to 22C.....


----------



## Guest Lurker (5/11/08)

1028 Nasty minerally profile
1275 Too cool and it drops out, too warm and it goes very Belgian, but fine middle of the road yeast with good temp control
1968 Malty, can add some esters brewing warmer. stir it up at the end


----------



## SJW (5/11/08)

So 1318 might be worth a crack, now to totally contradict what I said about EB recipes in my first post, what is this famous English Bitter recipe floating around here, I think Doc made it but I have heard a few blokes raving about it.
Or whats a fail safe EB recipe. I normally (when I make them) do Ale malt with about 10% crystal and maybe something for colour and I have used flaked maize before too.


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (5/11/08)

SJW said:


> I want to try a Wyeast for my EB's as they have been less than impresive. I have not done many English Bitters but I suspect that the yeast is whats letting me down. All the recipes appear to be straight forward, ie Ale, crystal and maybe roast for colour and maybe some flaked maize, but I have only ever used Nottingham and windsor yeast.
> So what the best Wyeast to get thats a good attenuator and floculator? Thames Valley?
> 
> Steve



Believe it or not and I hate to admit I used brewcellar english ale yeast (dry) in my ESB that was second in SABSOSA and third in AABC. Must of been luck. I now dedicate my brewing to wyeast liquids such as been mentioned.

BYB


----------



## buttersd70 (6/11/08)

1275 at 20C has been my personal fave up until the last few days....now it's 1469 west yorkshire. Holy shite, that stuff is good. If I could inject it, I would....tonight I was pulling bottles out of primary (which was only crash chilled this morning) and was carbing them up with a carb cap, drinking them straight away. And the top skimming....I've not seen athat much yeast on top of a finished wort outside of books.

It is a low attenuator, I got 66%...personally I don't understand the need for high attenuating yeasts on mild, ob, and bb. The OG is low anyway, attenuate too far, and you lose all that luverly malt charcter and make it watery......but thats 2c.


----------



## MCT (6/11/08)

Guest Lurker said:


> 1028 Nasty minerally profile
> 1275 Too cool and it drops out, too warm and it goes very Belgian, but fine middle of the road yeast with good temp control
> 1968 Malty, can add some esters brewing warmer. stir it up at the end



Good advice in my experience.
Keep the 1968 a little warmer and it will produce some nice esters. I warm it up to 23-25 after high krausen (3-5 days) and give it a swirl every now and again. Always get good attenuation from it.
1275 is very nice but I stil prefer the 1968 in an ESB.


----------



## matti (6/11/08)

I've brewed with Ringwood and it turn out really nice. Really lovely medium dry and malty but need lot of oxygen and a diacetyl rest. Also flocculates rapidly so rousing might be neccesary.

I've got some 1968 to try out. As above post report it will end up a bit sweeter.

*Any one know which yeast will leave you High and dry?
I am after a medium attenuatating yeast that give you a relative dry beer?
Don't give me S-04 LOL *


----------



## reviled (6/11/08)

buttersd70 said:


> 1275 at 20C has been my personal fave up until the last few days....now it's 1469 west yorkshire. Holy shite, that stuff is good. If I could inject it, I would....tonight I was pulling bottles out of primary (which was only crash chilled this morning) and was carbing them up with a carb cap, drinking them straight away. And the top skimming....I've not seen athat much yeast on top of a finished wort outside of books.
> 
> It is a low attenuator, I got 66%...personally I don't understand the need for high attenuating yeasts on mild, ob, and bb. The OG is low anyway, attenuate too far, and you lose all that luverly malt charcter and make it watery......but thats 2c.



I cant get the krausen off of my starter bottle with 1469!!! Cant say ive had that problem with any other yeasts...


----------



## kabooby (6/11/08)

My first batch with 1469 is finishing up now. This thing flocs and leaves the krausen sitting on top. Attenuation is great, 1050 - 1007 in 4 days @ 20C pitched straight from the smackpack. Taste good though.

I normally use the WLP002 but I think this yeast might get a run for a while

kabooby


----------



## matti (6/11/08)

kabooby said:


> My first batch with 1469 is finishing up now. This thing flocs and leaves the krausen sitting on top. Attenuation is great, 1050 - 1007 in 4 days @ 20C pitched straight from the smackpack. Taste good though.
> 
> I normally use the WLP002 but I think this yeast might get a run for a while
> 
> kabooby


WLP002 same or similar to Wyeast 1968 from Fullers ESB.

(a good year too)

1469West Yorkshire ale.
Gotto google for commercial example LOL
this is what came upLinky
matti


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (6/11/08)

kabooby said:


> My first batch with 1469 is finishing up now. This thing flocs and leaves the krausen sitting on top. Attenuation is great, 1050 - 1007 in 4 days @ 20C pitched straight from the smackpack. Taste good though.
> 
> I normally use the WLP002 but I think this yeast might get a run for a while
> 
> kabooby



That's a pretty quick ferment straight from the smackpack kabooby.
How did you aerate your wort?

I like the 1469 based on previous uses, looking froward to trying it with some decent pommy malt.
I have just used 1187 for the first time in an English Bitter and and Extra Special bitter. The English
Bitter is on tap and has a real caramel flavour and fruit driven esters that are to die for :icon_drool2: . 
I have used 1028 a lot and it turns out a reasonable bitter albeit a little dull compared to the aforementioned
yeasts.

C&B
TDA

*EDIT: spelling*


----------



## drsmurto (6/11/08)

SJW said:


> So 1318 might be worth a crack, now to totally contradict what I said about EB recipes in my first post, what is this famous English Bitter recipe floating around here, I think Doc made it but I have heard a few blokes raving about it.
> Or whats a fail safe EB recipe. I normally (when I make them) do Ale malt with about 10% crystal and maybe something for colour and I have used flaked maize before too.



The grist i am using for a run of soon to test out a heap of english hops in single hops brews

90% Maris Otter
5% medium crystal
5% wheat

Mash at 65-66.

Have got bramling X, challenger, northdown, target, EKG, fuggles (as well as styrians and williamette which arent UK but may as well be)

Yeast will prob be 1469.


----------



## kabooby (6/11/08)

matti said:


> WLP002 same or similar to Wyeast 1968 from Fullers ESB.
> 
> (a good year too)
> 
> ...



MrMalty says yes

I haven't used 1968 so I can't say from personal experience

Kabooby :icon_cheers:


----------



## kabooby (6/11/08)

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> That's a pretty quick ferment straight from the smackpack kabooby.
> How did you aerate your wort?



I know, it suprised me that it went that quick.

Pitched on the 1/11/08 @ 1050. 5/11/08 it was sitting at 1007.

Tipped about 5 litres out of the cube into the fermenter. Put the lid back on the cube and gave it a shake for 20 seconds. Tipped the rest into the fermenter.

I have contemplated getting an air stone but I always get good results this way. 

Kabooby


----------



## mje1980 (6/11/08)

I brew a lot of bitters, and i've tried london ale ( 013 ), essex ale ( 022 ), whitbread ( 017 ), irish ale ( 004 ), british ale ( 005 ), burton ale ( 023 ), premium bitter ale ( 026 ), and dry english ale ( 007 ), plus a few whitelabs. They are ALL great for english ales of all description. They all are different, but, like i said, they're all great. Pick one that sounds like what you want, and try it. I like burton probably a little bit more than the rest, but that's just me, and i love them all. 


Cheers

EDIT, sorry, got mixed around, those listed are whitelabs, but they do most of those strains listed as well.


----------



## bindi (6/11/08)

Guest Lurker said:


> 1028 Nasty minerally profile
> 1275 Too cool and it drops out, too warm and it goes very Belgian, but fine middle of the road yeast with good temp control
> 1968 Malty, can add some esters brewing warmer. stir it up at the end




Ah, :icon_cheers: that explains why I like 1275 in everything that's not a Belgian.
Making a starter of 1275 as I type [cooling to pitch into the starter wort] ferment at 20c.


----------



## SJW (13/11/08)

Well I ended up going with the 1968 ESB Yest. Any tips? I have read I need to keep it over 20 deg C and give the fermenter a swirl evey now and then? I might even sneak 500g of Flaked Maize in there too, just to bring it up a point or 3!

English Bitter 
English Special or Best Bitter 


Type: All Grain
Date: 19/04/2010 
Batch Size: 26.00 L
Brewer: Stephen Wright 
Boil Size: 31.86 L Asst Brewer: 
Boil Time: 75 min Equipment: My Gear 
Taste Rating(out of 50): 0.0 Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 
Taste Notes: 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4500.00 gm Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (5.9 EBC) Grain 90.00 % 
500.00 gm Crystal Malt - Medium (Thomas Fawcett) (145.0 EBC) Grain 10.00 % 
15.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [4.20 %] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 
20.00 gm Target [11.00 %] (60 min) Hops 21.9 IBU 
20.00 gm Challenger [7.50 %] (15 min) Hops 7.4 IBU 
20.00 gm Northdown [8.50 %] (15 min) Hops 8.4 IBU 
0.60 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs London ESB Ale (Wyeast Labs #1968) Yeast-Ale 



Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.045 SG
Measured Original Gravity: 0.000 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.014 SG Measured Final Gravity: 0.000 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 4.12 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: 0.00 % 
Bitterness: 37.7 IBU Calories: 0 cal/l 
Est Color: 19.8 EBC Color: Color 


Mash Profile

Mash Name: Single Infusion, Medium Body Total Grain Weight: 5000.00 gm 
Sparge Water: 16.87 L Grain Temperature: 20.0 C 
Sparge Temperature: 75.6 C TunTemperature: 20.0 C 
Adjust Temp for Equipment: TRUE Mash PH: 5.4 PH 

Single Infusion, Medium Body Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 12.00 L of water at 74.4 C 67.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 8.00 L of water at 91.6 C 76.0 C


----------



## Thirsty Boy (13/11/08)

Yah,

it falls to the bottom and plays dead at about 1.020 - I would be fermenting it at eth temp you want for the ester production you are aiming for, but keep an eagle eye on the krausen, and as soon as it starts to drop back a little, tweak up the temp and give it a swirl every day. This worked really well when I was using S04 and seems to work on the 1968 as well.

TB


----------



## SJW (13/11/08)

I ended up making it a ESB after all.

London ESB 
Extra Special/Strong Bitter (English Pale Ale) 


Type: All Grain
Date: 19/04/2010 
Batch Size: 26.00 L
Brewer: Stephen Wright 
Boil Size: 31.86 L Asst Brewer: 
Boil Time: 75 min Equipment: My Gear 
Taste Rating(out of 50): 0.0 Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 
Taste Notes: 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4500.00 gm Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (5.9 EBC) Grain 75.00 % 
1000.00 gm Maize, Flaked (Thomas Fawcett) (3.9 EBC) Grain 16.67 % 
500.00 gm Crystal Malt - Medium (Thomas Fawcett) (145.0 EBC) Grain 8.33 % 
15.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [4.20 %] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 
20.00 gm Target [11.00 %] (60 min) Hops 20.6 IBU 
20.00 gm Challenger [7.50 %] (30 min) Hops 10.8 IBU 
20.00 gm Northdown [8.50 %] (30 min) Hops 12.2 IBU 
0.60 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs London ESB Ale (Wyeast Labs #1968) Yeast-Ale 



Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.053 SG
Measured Original Gravity: 0.000 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.016 SG Measured Final Gravity: 0.000 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 4.88 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: 0.00 % 
Bitterness: 43.6 IBU Calories: 0 cal/l 
Est Color: 20.3 EBC Color: Color


----------

